# Anyone using new ITD splint?



## hostamedic (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, Is anyone using the Improved Traction Device, aka ITD? It has been advertising in JEMS. 

We are looking into alternatives to the Sager. 

Thanks,

hostamedic


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 14, 2011)

I evaluated it, it's a piece of crap.  Too flimsy and complex for real world use.


----------



## hostamedic (Sep 15, 2011)

I know you like the REEF splint...but that is not a traction splint. Can you tell me what traction splint you use?
Thanks.


----------



## landingzone (Sep 15, 2011)

*landingzone*

I use the KTD currently and find them to very useful and extremely easy to use! Also they take up no space for storage and are so nice to carry into scenes where foot is the only way in. Our service researched the ITD after reading the inital post by h medic something and are going to order one for trial considering the improvements it has over other models. Just my two cents. 

Thanks 

LZ


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually, I only comment because you sound like a salesman attempting to generate conversation about your product on the websites I've seen you comment on.  

I'm just waiting for your shadow, Rotor1 to show up, or maybe he is better known as LandingZone now.

No doubt when the forum mods here google hostamedic and traction they will delete your advertising thread here just as I did on one of the many other sites you've been advertising on.  The Terms of Use are there for a reason.


----------



## Gray (Sep 15, 2011)

It's very apparent what you are doing. You would do well to send test samples to some big agencies rather then try and spout your advertising here. It places you and what your trying to sell in a bad light. Just trying to help you become aware.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks like someone put a carbon pole in a KTD...


----------



## MMiz (Sep 17, 2011)

Closing thread for now.


----------

